# Natasha Rabbitova's 2017 Blog



## MikeScone (Jan 14, 2017)

First, I should note that this is Natasha's fifth blog. To see the first four, click on one of these:


Natasha's 2010-2011 Blog
Natasha's 2012-2013 Blog
Natasha's 2014 Blog
Natasha's 2015-2016 Blog
This blog will pick up Natasha's life in 2017. She's eight-and-a-half, now, but she still acts like a kit, doing the Bunny 500 around the house and binkying when I call her for a snack. 

Here are the first pictures I've taken of Natasha this year. 

Natasha enjoying her baby carrot dessert after dinner:











The beautiful Natasha, posing for Daddy:


----------



## MikeScone (May 7, 2017)

Hard to believe it's May already - especially since we had a bit of snow this afternoon. That's not unheard of in chilly Central New York State, but it's depressing when the Spring birds are on the feeder and we're finally seeing some leaves on the trees. 

Anyway, a dreary weekend is always a good time to take pictures of the bunny...

My son gave me a subscription to a hot sauce box club for Christmas. Each month, I get a box with three bottles of interesting hot sauce. I enjoy the sauce (the waitresses at the local diner have gotten used to me bringing my own for my weekend-morning omelet), and Natasha enjoys the boxes - win-win!





Natasha loves her Yummy Hay - she comes running when I tell her I'm putting some in her box. That's Oat Hay or Meadow Grass to us humans...





Natasha with her box full of Yummy Hay and her friend Borders Bunny.





Natasha enjoys tossing rings of baby keys around. She has several key rings around the house, and I'll often hear her tossing them around my room at night. 





"A little privacy, Dad?"





Bunstruction at its finest - Natasha starts work on her box in the back room, next to my computer so we can work together.


----------



## MILU (Jun 21, 2017)

Natasha is so beautiful!! I like how you put hay for her to play, and the toys. 
The sauce box made me laugh... definitely a win-win for you and her!


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 25, 2017)

I've seen these beds from Ikea in a number of bunny pictures, and I decided to get one for Natasha. She definitely seems to like it, although I have yet to find her actually lying down in it. She will sit on the bed, and she likes to chew on it - luckily, the wood's very hard so she hasn't made much of an impact (at least, not yet).


----------



## pani (Jun 27, 2017)

Cute bed, Natasha! Felix and Clem had one, but they ended up destroying it! Hopefully you treat gifts from your dad a bit nicer!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Jun 28, 2017)

I like how you & Natasha work together in the same room: you on your computer, doing computer things; her on her box, doing rabbit things.


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 8, 2018)

It's been a very busy and rough year for me, so I have to admit my rabbit photography has been neglected. Here are some pictures from late 2017, and a few to start out 2018. 

"Pet me, Dad?"





Natasha under the kitchen table - a favorite spot for a nap.





Natasha opening her Christmas present. I wrapped a baby carrot, a banana chip and some oat hay in some leftover wrapping paper and gave it to Natasha. She tried whipping it around to rip the paper, and when that didn't work, she ran over to the nearest chair and beat the present against one of the stretchers until it ripped. After that, sharp bunny teeth made short work of the wrapping and she had her treats. 





A pensive bunny...





Natasha napping next to my recliner. Appearances to the contrary, she's fast asleep. 





Natasha's new toy - a friend gave me a bag of toilet paper rolls, and Natasha loves them. 





A blissed-out bunny... Natasha could sit and get nose rubs forever. 





After breakfast this morning, Natasha decided to stretch out for a nice nap in a patch of sunlight outside her cage.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 2, 2018)

Natasha Rabbitova passed away on July 15, 2018, at the age of ten years old. She was much loved, and loved in return. I will miss her...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 3, 2018)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

